# Mushrooms!



## foxfish (26 Nov 2011)

Unsubscribed.....


----------



## greenjar (26 Nov 2011)

Awesome..........how you going to cook them - maybe Fried on toast?

nice picture to, in a strange way


----------



## Piece-of-fish (30 Nov 2011)

Picked about the same time.
Nice to see someone else does understand how good these are. Ceps are probably the most valuable mushroom in the world. We were so happy that we discovered them not far from the house. A bit later, but better later than never


----------



## foxfish (30 Nov 2011)

Unsubscribed.....


----------



## goby wan kenobi (15 Dec 2011)

yammy!   shrooms picking shrooms is really zen   
those looks tasty, but i rarly find em, but ive found loads of these this autum;





By romvaesn at 2011-12-13


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (15 Dec 2011)

Funny I should see this thread here? I found these earlier! 



They looked quite appetising. I made a nice Chicken Broth, and chucked them in. They didn`t taste that great I may add, but everything now looks extremly colourful, and slightly amusing!


----------



## foxfish (15 Dec 2011)

Unsubscribed.....


----------



## greenjar (15 Dec 2011)

Aaahh...Foxfish......looks like you really know your mushrooms. Would love to  spend a day with a genuine enthusiast foraging for wild mushrooms.  These commercial mushroom hunting holidays dont appeal.


----------



## goby wan kenobi (15 Dec 2011)

Quetzalcoatl:

damn you ate those? then you should be out in the forrest under the stars and not here right now  :!: 

(btw, i thought you wernt supposed to return until 21 dec 2012   )


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (15 Dec 2011)

I apologise! I posted that image in haste earlier, and on reflection probably wasn`t the smartest thing to do.  
If you want me to remove the image from this thread then of course I will oblige.

I am familiar with the Liberty Cap, but not the Amanita you speak of. Are they native? Are they lethal? I hope that nobody would pick, and consume any wild mushroom without being absolutely sure of the species in question. That would be extremely irresponsible.  

Goby Wan....No, all my experimenting was done a long time ago! You`re familar with Mayan culture then?


----------



## spyder (15 Dec 2011)

I love mushrooms but never researched any native wild mushrooms. The times I've seen any on walks etc, i'm too scared to pick any.


----------



## Alastair (15 Dec 2011)

I'd leave the pic on its good insight into what's good and whats not.


----------



## goby wan kenobi (16 Dec 2011)

psilocybin ones like on the pic are not lethal, however they may trigger schizofrenia which could have a serious impact and ruin lifes. ive seen that happen, and its not pretty. on the other side, it is one of the first mindinducing substances being used by mankind, and some narcoromantics even claim it was psilocybin mushrooms that made man conscious thousands of years ago. we were cavedwellers and nomades for aprox 1,5 million years and then almost suddenly we started agroculture, religion, lanuage, matematics, built temples and astronomy just some 8000 years ago in ancient sumer. 

but that could ver well also just been alien vistors coming down and cloning our dna   

and yes, mayan mytology is really interessting and obviously the shamans there were familiar with psilocobyn and even talked about how their gods came down from the stars, and showed them fhow to build temples 
according to their mytology (if ive understood it correctly), their god (who currently is a member of this forum lol) is supposed to return in just little bit more than a year. 

when it comes to amanita muscaria, be ware, because it will kill you by attacking the lever and the kiddnys within 48 houres after ingestion if you eat a propper amount without drying it first. it doesnt look at all like the liberty cap thou, it is after all the most recognisable mushroom in the forrest, the fly agaric. my ancestors (vikings) ate those during battles and for ritual use, but they made sure to dry them, so the nevrotoxins could transform into less toxic muscarin which has a psycoactive effect. 

siberian reindeer hunters were apparantly the first ones to use fly agaric for ritual purposes and still does it today. after consumig they sat around a bonefire in the tent and watched the smoke going out of the "chimney" and some claim that christianity later picked up on this, hence st.claus has a red and white dress, rides with reindeers and comes down from the chimney, the 25 th of the december, the same time the ancients had their "return of the sun" ritual.  sun turns the 21th then raises high over the horizon the 24/25th as we know.   

sorry for hijackin, but its kinda interessting isn it   

merry christmass


----------



## foxfish (16 Dec 2011)

Unsubscribed.....


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (16 Dec 2011)

Leave the pic of the magics up I say at least people who don't know what they look like will not try them. Better than spending all night with the racing heart beat of a serial killer while listening to pink floyd.


----------



## foxfish (16 Dec 2011)

Unsubscribed.....


----------



## greenjar (16 Dec 2011)

yummy, yummy yummy

I Did try cooking a puffball once before.....sliced into steaks, seasoned and pan fried.....Not to sure I liked it at the time though.   Recipe above looks delicious


----------



## goby wan kenobi (16 Dec 2011)

great looking puffballs you got there  8) 

ive only found them once, they are really rare in my area. 
this year i was introduced to black chanterelles and we made risotto with them, what a delightfull culinaric experience! 

isnt there any kind of shroom one can grow submereged? ive seen lovley moss-tanks around here..


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (16 Dec 2011)

Very interesting Gobi. Thanks.  

I had heard that the story of St. Claus was more based around fact, than fairytail. Coincidental that the story originates from the use of fungi with hallucinogenic properties? 

Ahh, the old 2012 hysteria hey?   Unlike Hollywood would lead you to believe though, 2012 and the predicted return of Kukulcan (Or Quetzalcoatl) bringing the “End Of Days/Doomsday” is nonsense? The Mayan elders actually believe the date 21-12-2012 represents a cosmic event of great importance to Human spiritual progression. The end of the Original Mayan calendar 21-12-2012 symbolises the start of a new precession cycle, and the start of the new calendar (Maya Long Count) 
This transition will theoretically offer all inhabitants of Earth the chance as a species to align with the cosmic energies of the Universe and induce a massive, positive change for the better!  

I had the pleasure of visiting Chichen Itza a couple of years ago. The place totally overwhelmed me? A civilization so old, yet so advanced baffles the mind. Did you know they had built an observatory for viewing the stars? This from a civilization over 1000yrs old!!

As for the Anunnaki, the race of beings from Nibiru, who created Homo Sapien by taking the indigenous people of Earth and splicing their own DNA to create a slave race of Hunans, used to mine precious metals for their own gain. Don`t even get me started on them?    

Anyway, probably not the best place for discussing these topics. Sorry Foxfish. 
No more Meso American discussions I promise!


----------



## foxfish (16 Dec 2011)

That's OK my friend, you can post what you like, this is my last post on this thread.


----------



## sanj (17 Dec 2011)

> As for the Anunnaki, the race of beings from Nibiru, who created Homo Sapien by taking the indigenous people of Earth and splicing their own DNA to create a slave race of Hunans, used to mine precious metals for their own gain. Don`t even get me started on them?



"Indiginous people of earth" What Neanderthals?? They did us a favour in that case.


----------



## goby wan kenobi (20 Dec 2011)

Quetzalcoatl said:
			
		

> Very interesting Gobi. Thanks.
> 
> I had heard that the story of St. Claus was more based around fact, than fairytail. Coincidental that the story originates from the use of fungi with hallucinogenic properties?
> 
> ...



beam me up scotty!   
i too dont think we will see an apocolypse next year, rather i aim at the opposite, consciousness is rising all over the place faster than ever, but no birth comes with out pain. 

when it comes to the annunaki, i find it weird that that part of out history hardly gets any attention, however, the glitch in that theory is that there is more than likeley tremendous amounts of minerals such as gold, scatered throughout the universe, so i have hard time beliving one would need to go to earth and create a hybrid rase in order to get it.  the mayans were also fixated on gold, but they might have used it for its energy conducting qualities.

glad you went to  Chichen Itza, really a remarkable place, except from the offeirngs that went on there in the last years. i too was there once and i remember a hireoglyph saying that "our gods from heaven came".. interessting to say the least. you ought to see Ancient Aliens, three seasons, on history channel or on the interweb. 

when it comes to the neanderthals, quite recently archeologist concluded that they co-existed with homo sapiens sapiens for some 100.000 years and evntually died off do to competition with "us". 

anyways, these topics are pretty far out there and we have tons pussles to put together still.   

take care and have a nice christmass with or without soma..

kind regards


----------



## FishBeast (21 Dec 2011)

Quetzalcoatl said:
			
		

> Funny I should see this thread here? I found these earlier!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ate 1/2 a shopping bag of those once..


----------



## plantbrain (21 Dec 2011)

Chanterelle, Masutake, porcini's, no truffels here, but we got all sorts of tasty stuff in CA along the coastal mountains. 
Masutake are my fav....40$ USD per pound.

But the white truffel........ahhh........that's my fav in a good risotto.


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (21 Dec 2011)

> But the white truffel........ahhh........that's my fav in a good risotto.


http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/4434168.stm

White Truffle!   Man, you get paid too much?


----------



## GHNelson (21 Dec 2011)

Hi
Anyone know of a decent book on identifying mushrooms and toadstools within the UK :?:
hoggie


----------



## plantbrain (22 Dec 2011)

Quetzalcoatl said:
			
		

> > But the white truffel........ahhh........that's my fav in a good risotto.
> 
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/4434168.stm
> ...



I do not drink, so food is a vice of mine.
You only need a little bit.


----------

